# Rehome a snake ASAP.



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Someone drop off a baby garter snake on my door step inside a water bottle. I went home at around 11:35pm and saw a baby garter snake inside a water bottle. People usually drop off fish in front of my door step such as oscars, catfish, kois, goldfish, plecos and more unwanted fish while I'm away. This is the first time someone drop off a snake. It's because that many here known me as a monster keeper and probably think I also keeping snakes. I do not keep snake of any kind. I'm also not sure if this snake is legal to keep as pet. I know garter snake are native in North America but I do not want to let it go out in my backyard as the raccoons might eat it as we have plenty of raccoons during the night.

*PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE... SOMEONE WHO IS A SNAKE KEEPER PLEASE TAKE THIS SNAKE AND REHOME IT.* I have no clue of taking care of snake and no time to take care of a snake. I just went google search asap for info and that's all I know.

I just went outside and pick up two handful of grass and place it on a container and I think it liking it as it always chill on that corner. I also place a container with water in it and a headlamp pointing at the bed grass I made.

Here are some of the pics if the baby garter snake


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

all species of garter snakes are illegal to own in b.c, someones bad idea of a joke? or realized they cannot own a garter legally in bc?.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

is there not any wild life place you could phone and tell them what happen see if they will take it?? If it was someones pet it would not last out side.

Here is the website for a reptile rescue group in richmond, they maybe able to help you out.
Home


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you need, i got food~ I currently keep 8 snakes myself~ PM me if you need help~


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

go out in the bush and let him go


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact the BC Reptile Club:

BCRC reptile rescue and relocation


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy_NDN said:


> all species of garter snakes are illegal to own in b.c, someones bad idea of a joke? or realized they cannot own a garter legally in bc?.


This is good to know man! Earl phoned me up if I wanted to keep the snake. I was soo tempted to keep it but I refused because I didn't know if it's legal to keep here. You saved me from a lot of trouble!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

It's still warm enough to release it. Take it somewhere away from people, near water ideally, with ome scrub or woodland.

release early in the day so it has time to find shelter.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Any good place where I should release this? I know nothing about the wilderness. I'm a city guy.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Any good place where I should release this? I know nothing about the wilderness. I'm a city guy.


 Just find an area with lots of trees like bear creek park.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Any good place where I should release this? I know nothing about the wilderness. I'm a city guy.


Good place would be infront of a neighbors door step that you hate 

Realisticly, if you're around Richmond, maybe give it to the Richmond Nature Park or something?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> Just find an area with lots of trees like bear creek park.


yup, that would work. Ideally, release the snake in a park or urban wilderness- Burnaby Lake, Lost Lagoon etc, where there is water and bush or grassland.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Might try deerlake park.


----------

